# Looking at a 98 A6 Avant. Anything I should look out for?



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

So Friday morning I'm checking out a 98 A6 Avant V6. It has high miles but I am told it runs and drives as it should. 
Anything in particular I should look out for on this type of car? I'll check out the ordinary things like maintenance, rot, and electrical gremlins.

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Babymaker (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in for this. Checking one out Sunday. :thumbup:


----------



## 8716valver (Mar 2, 2007)

So I never ended up looking at this car. Might be buying an older 100 quattro though


----------

